# DNS Cache Leeren



## Paspirgilis (29. August 2010)

Hi,
Weis jemand wie ich beim Speedport w900v den DNS Cache leere?


----------



## Bratkartoffel (8. September 2010)

Hallo,

klingt zwar komisch, aber hast du mal versucht das Ding aus- und wieder einzustecken? 

Gruß
BK


----------



## Paspirgilis (14. September 2010)

Jo, das is anscheind die einzige möglichkeit.
Der 24h Disc lässt sich nur "einstellen" indem man das teil aus macht und dann wieder anmacht


----------

